# Vì sao cần chú ý bổ sung vitamin A cho trẻ em bị sởi?



## HoangQuanNHQ

Trẻ mắc sởi bị thiếu hụt vitamin A có thể gây ra các vấn đề về giác mạc. Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO) và Bộ Y Tế Việt Nam đã khuyến cáo sử dụng vitamin A liều cao trong điều trị bệnh sởi ở trẻ em nhằm giúp trẻ nhanh chóng hồi phục và tránh xảy ra biến chứng sau khi mắc bệnh.

*1. Bệnh sởi ở trẻ em*
Sởi là bệnh lý truyền nhiễm cấp tính gây ra bởi virus, lây lan qua đường hô hấp và ai cũng có thể là đối tượng mắc bệnh, nhất là ở trẻ em. Hàng năm, có khoảng 20 triệu bệnh nhân trên thế giới bị sởi. Triệu chứng điển hình nhất của sởi là phát ban toàn thân, biểu hiện giống như bệnh cúm.

Bệnh thường khởi phát trong 7 – 14 ngày sau khi nhiễm virus và kéo dài trong 4 - 10 ngày tùy theo cơ địa bệnh nhân. Biến chứng của sởi rất nguy hiểm, đặc biệt đối với trẻ nhỏ, thậm chí có khả năng gây ra tử vong. Tuy nhiên, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể phòng ngừa bệnh sởi trẻ em bằng việc tiêm vắc xin định kỳ.

*2. Vai trò của vitamin A đối với trẻ em mắc bệnh sởi*
Vitamin A có vai trò bảo tồn tính toàn vẹn của tế bào biểu mô và tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch, rất cần thiết đối với các bệnh nhi bị sởi. Theo khuyến nghị của Quỹ Nhi đồng Liên hợp quốc (UNICEF) và Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO), vitamin A được sử dụng trong điều trị bệnh sởi ở trẻ em, đặc biệt là tại các địa phương đang có tình trạng thiếu vitamin A (vấn đề liên quan đến sức khỏe cộng đồng).

Điều này giúp tăng nguồn dự trữ vitamin A trong thời gian bé bị bệnh sởi, kể cả các bé được nuôi dưỡng tốt và dinh dưỡng cân bằng, nhằm giúp bảo vệ mắt của trẻ, chống mù lòa. Hơn nữa, một số nghiên cứu cho thấy việc bổ sung vitamin A có thể làm giảm 50% trường hợp tử vong do mắc bệnh sởi. Bên cạnh đó, ở các nước đang phát triển, điều trị vitamin A cho trẻ em mắc bệnh sởi làm giảm nguy cơ mắc những bệnh nhiễm khuẩn khác và hạn chế xảy ra biến chứng dẫn đến tử vong.





Vitamin A giúp bảo vệ đôi mắt của trẻ, tránh bị viêm loét giác mạc do bệnh sởi​
Về cơ chế bệnh nhiễm, sởi thường tiến triển nặng hơn ở các trẻ nhỏ có tình trạng dinh dưỡng kém, bị suy dinh dưỡng hoặc hệ miễn dịch đang bị suy giảm, đặc biệt là khi thiếu vitamin A. Do đó, các bệnh nhi nằm trong nhóm đối tượng vừa kể dễ gặp biến chứng. Ngoài ra, đối với bệnh sởi ở trẻ em, cung cấp vitamin A còn có tác dụng làm giảm độ nặng của các biến chứng nguy hiểm (ví dụ tiêu chảy cấp, nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp).

Vì vậy, theo khuyến cáo điều trị bệnh sởi trong “Hướng dẫn chẩn đoán và điều trị bệnh sởi” do Bộ Y tế ban hành vào ngày 18/4/2014, khi phát hiện trẻ có dấu hiệu mắc bệnh sởi, trẻ cần được uống ngay vitamin A với liều lượng thích hợp.

*3. Liều dùng vitamin A trong điều trị bệnh sởi ở trẻ em*
Bệnh sởi ở trẻ em làm tăng nhu cầu vitamin A của cơ thể, dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu hụt vitamin A. Cho dù trước đó trẻ được nuôi dưỡng tốt và bồi dưỡng vitamin A đầy đủ thì vẫn có nguy cơ xảy ra biến chứng liên quan đến thiếu hụt vitamin A, như viêm loét giác mạc, thậm chí có thể khiến bé bị mù lòa. Theo phác đồ do Bộ Y Tế ban hành về điều trị bệnh sởi, liều dùng vitamin A áp dụng đối với bệnh sởi trẻ em như sau:

Đối tượng Liều vitamin A
Trẻ dưới 6 tháng Uống 50.000 IU/ngày x 2 ngày liên tiếp
Trẻ 6 -12 tháng Uống 100.000 IU/ngày x 2 ngày liên tiếp
- Trẻ từ 12 tháng trở lên
- Người lớn (trừ phụ nữ mang thai) Uống 200.000 IU/ngày x 2 ngày liên tiếp
Đối với trường hợp bệnh nhi bị sởi kèm theo các vấn đề về nhãn khoa mà nguyên nhân là do thiếu vitamin A, bao gồm quáng gà, xuất hiện vệt Bitot (vệt màu trắng đục nằm trên giác mạc mắt) hoặc khô mắt, thì liều dùng cần lặp lại một lần nữa sau 4-6 tuần điều trị.

*4. Lưu ý trong việc bổ sung vitamin A cho bệnh nhi bị sởi*
Bệnh sởi gây ảnh hưởng đến chế độ dinh dưỡng của trẻ em. Trẻ bị sởi thường cảm thấy chán ăn, bỏ bữa do miệng bị viêm loét, nhiễm trùng, dẫn đến thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng. Ngoài ra, trẻ bị nôn ói và tiêu chảy nhiều, làm mất nước và chất điện giải, tăng đào thải và giảm hấp thu nhiều dưỡng chất cần thiết, trong đó có vitamin A. Do đó, bố mẹ cần hết sức lưu ý trong việc bổ sung vitamin A điều trị bệnh sởi ở trẻ:

Sử dụng nguồn thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin A, kết hợp trong các bữa ăn: gan động vật, chất béo từ thịt, lòng đỏ trứng là các thực phẩm có nguồn gốc động vật có chứa một lượng vitamin A đáng kể. Bên cạnh đó, nên phối hợp cùng các nguồn thực vật giàu beta-carotene (tiền chất vitamin A), như các loại củ quả có màu vàng/đỏ và các loại rau có màu xanh đậm, như rau ngót, rau dền, rau cải xanh, rau mồng tơi, rau muống, rau đay, dầu cọ, dầu nành và các loại dầu thực vật khác.
Vitamin A tan trong chất béo. Vì vậy chế độ ăn cần sử dụng đủ lượng dầu, chất béo để giúp vitamin được hòa tan và chuyển hóa từ dạng tiền vitamin A sang dạng vitamin A mà cơ thể hấp thu được.
Để hỗ trợ chữa trị tốt nhất đối với bệnh sởi ở trẻ em, nên bổ sung đa dạng vitamin và khoáng chất, bao gồm vitamin A, E, C, kẽm, selen..., trong đó quan trọng nhất là vitamin A, C và kẽm, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe hệ miễn dịch.
Sau khi hết bệnh sởi, cơ thể trẻ trở nên yếu, cần được ăn nhiều hơn. Nên bổ sung đầy đủ dinh dưỡng ít nhất là trong 2 tuần, để trẻ nhanh chóng hồi phục, lấy lại sức khỏe bình thường.




Bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu vitamin A cho trẻ bị sởi​
*5. Phòng tránh bệnh sởi ở trẻ em*
Để dự phòng bệnh sởi ở trẻ em, bố mẹ cần thực hiện tiêm phòng vắc xin sởi đầy đủ theo hướng dẫn từ cơ sở y tế. Đồng thời, cho trẻ uống bổ sung vitamin A liều cao mỗi 6 tháng một lần đối với trẻ dưới 5 tuổi. Bên cạnh đó, gia đình nên chủ động giữ nhà cửa thông thoáng, chú ý cho bé vệ sinh cá nhân sạch sẽ (nhất là vệ sinh tai mũi họng), giữ ấm cho cơ thể của bé, dinh dưỡng hợp lý để tăng sức đề kháng.

Đối với các trẻ còn trong giai đoạn bú mẹ, cần tiếp tục cho con bú. Nếu được, mẹ nên cho con bú nhiều lần hơn kết hợp với bổ sung dinh dưỡng hợp lý theo ý kiến của bác sĩ. Đối với trẻ em, việc cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn trong vòng 6 tháng đầu là biện pháp tốt nhất tạo điều kiện cho sự tăng trưởng, phát triển tối ưu và phòng tránh bệnh sởi trẻ em.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Vitamin A có vai trò bảo tồn tính toàn vẹn của tế bào biểu mô và tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch, rất cần thiết đối với các bệnh nhi bị sởi.


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển

Mùa dịch này các con học online mà vừa mừng vừa lo các mẹ ạ. Mừng vì con không phải đến trường mùa dịch nên không lo con tiếp xúc với mầm bệnh, tuy nhiên thì học online ở nhà không tương tác được nhiều như khi học trực tiếp, cộng thêm việc trong quá trình học các con có thể vừa học vừa chơi game hay học xong thì lên mạng đọc linh tinh thật sự không tốt một chút nào các mẹ ạ. Nên hôm vừa rồi em được giới thiệu Phần_Mềm_Diệt_Web_Đen_VAPU

Chặn hơn 30.000 đường link vào game online, game trực tuyến, mạng xã hội và bố mẹ có thể kiểm tra được lịch sử sử dụng máy tính của con mình hiệu quả lắm các mẹ ạ. Các mẹ có thể truy cập website: Vapu.com.vn hoặc liên hệ Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203 để tham khảo và sử dụng nha.


----------



## Thuyanh5499

*Bố mẹ nên làm gì con phải ở nhà học online và sử dụng máy tính nhiều?*
 Dịch Covid ngày càng lan rộng, các con không được đến trường đi học mà phải ở nhà học online nhưng liệu bố mẹ có yên tâm ?
Khi học online trên mạng thì không tránh khỏi việc xuất hiện các link quảng cáo các trang web game, web đen gây, các con sẽ dễn bấm vào các link đó dù vô ý hay là hữu ý
Vậy làm thế nào để biết được con làm gì khi học và có biện pháp nào để con không vào được những trang web đó?
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.

*VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:*
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

